# help plz



## lovedenugs (Jan 2, 2013)

hey guys heres my new baby(hopefullygirl)


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jan 2, 2013)

If its healthy let it grows while yet maybe it be special  I had my share special (tarded) plant but grows up to makes me happy for raisen just like one me kids but hay love and guide see where it takes ya. Much luck friend

BWD


----------



## lovedenugs (Jan 2, 2013)

thanks man take a look at that never seen anything like it before.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 2, 2013)

sorry to stink up the room....that can not be MJ...looks like some sort clover...where ya get the beans from my friend?


----------



## lovedenugs (Jan 2, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> sorry to stink up the room....that can not be MJ...looks like some sort clover...where ya get the beans from my friend?


 from a goodie bag>.> thts why im confused lol


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jan 3, 2013)

I didnt see pic before when I be steppin to ya fire? Now I be seein it and ya what 4U said? Be tarted fur sure ifin it is mj

BWD


----------



## pcduck (Jan 3, 2013)

That is not Marijuana you are growing


----------



## HemperFi (Jan 3, 2013)

What is a "goody bag"?


----------



## skullcandy (Jan 6, 2013)

i think you should let the plant grow alittle bigger so it can take shape. JMO


----------



## Locked (Jan 8, 2013)

Yeah that is not MJ...


----------



## Johnny5968 (Jan 10, 2013)

Nope not mj for sure


----------



## L8dyMaryJane (Jan 17, 2013)

I agree with the majority here, at least from what I can see... sorry to disappoint, but that doesn't look like Marijuana, my friend.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 17, 2013)

Nope,nope,nope,,,taint MJ.


----------



## lovedenugs (Feb 24, 2013)

nuggy getting bigger just got transplanted and hopefully getting alot bigger


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 24, 2013)

Wait might be lookin bit like mj takin shape can yual take more pics pilgrem?

BWD


----------



## TwoHighCrimes (Feb 24, 2013)

(Marijuana News Flash) Nice edit on the first original picture lovedenugs . 
Your edited picture is cannabis .:hubba:

Good luck with the grow :48:

edit: Maybe slightly overwatered.


----------



## lovedenugs (Feb 24, 2013)

thank you very much for nice comments and yea think i overwatered when i transplanted.


----------



## lovedenugs (Feb 24, 2013)

question could i use miracle gro leaf shine on it for better leaves?


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Feb 25, 2013)

never use miracle grow it is not a cannabis friendly nute.Imo


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Feb 25, 2013)

If you dont have access to a good hydro store and cannot order online. Home Depot sells a nute called alaskan fish fertilizer. It would serve you better than Miracle Grow, but start off slow with the nutes and those little round leaves that are on your plant are the cotyledons, also known as the food leaves. They feed the baby until they yellow and dry up, until that happens just use phed water. If you dont know what Ph ing is do some reading there are plenty of good threads on here about growing. good luck partner! green mojo to you!


----------



## lovedenugs (Mar 19, 2013)

ok guys i gave the baby nute burn, got her to recover and now i just broke some of her roots transplanting. damn glad i wasnt exspectin to even get to harvest lol.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 19, 2013)

ostpicsworthless: 


:yay: I getta be *THAT GUY!* :rofl:


----------



## lovedenugs (Mar 21, 2013)

here are some updated pics


----------



## lovedenugs (Mar 21, 2013)

so how is she looking for running off of like 3k lumens lol?


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 21, 2013)

lookin nice and green so far...

that burning could be indicative of it acclimating to the N in ehe soil. Should be fine as long as it doesn't progress...


----------



## lovedenugs (Mar 21, 2013)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> lookin nice and green so far...
> 
> that burning could be indicative of it acclimating to the N in he soil. Should be fine as long as it doesn't progress...


 i did a flush and put her in new soil to prevent the burn from getting worse, but in the process i broke some of her roots and im hopeing she will recover, looks like she is going to because she hasnt shown any negative signs to let me know it messed her up bad.


----------



## lovedenugs (Mar 22, 2013)

ok dumb question but have u guys ever had a plant get purple stems? just the top 2 leaves on her, are purple, could this be a good sign or bad???!


----------



## lovedenugs (Mar 24, 2013)

ok i did a check on the purple stems thing and it said it could just get to cold at some points and shouldnt effect to much.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Mar 24, 2013)

Shouldn't this thread be in the grow logs section?


----------



## johnnylongjohns (Mar 25, 2013)

What a dang struggle....


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 25, 2013)

lovedenugs said:
			
		

> i did a flush and put her in new soil to prevent the burn from getting worse, but in the process i broke some of her roots and im hopeing she will recover, looks like she is going to because she hasnt shown any negative signs to let me know it messed her up bad.


 
I use some dilute B1 to help pull plants out of root shock. But only if the xplanting may of been traumatic to them.


----------



## lovedenugs (Mar 29, 2013)

ok guys im pretty sure i have a hermi here, but not 100% it looks like she has male and female parts but on the other hand kinda looks like nodes. ill post some pics of what i mean soon as i can get a good pic.


----------



## lovedenugs (Mar 29, 2013)

here it is


----------

